# Airborne Diseases



## IBRRHOBO (Apr 28, 2009)

This thread is pretty important as it will deal not only with the swine flu, but TB and other airborne contagions.

In dealing with the swine fly, we have our first body count in CA. So, those of you who are on the West Coast or any state bordering Mexico, I suggest you take a read thru.

Why, you might ask, is Mexico important? Is IBRR a racist? No. The epicenter of the swine flu was Mexico City. Virtually all illegal [supplant whatever PC term you want] aliens from Mexico, Central and South America cross via TX, NM, AZ and CA. The pertinent reason for bringing this up is that aliens crossing into the US are coming from Ground Zero. For whatever reason they come to the US (probably for work in about 85% of the cases) they are logically poor. Accordingly, they will occupy these states for a bit before pushing on to their final destination. Being poor, they are going to frequent typical haunts such as free meals, day centers, camp spots, squats, etc. that riders do. Normally, this would be easy to deal with by saying, "oh, avoid the Mexicans," but we can't do that in this case as the disease doesn't discriminate based upon nationality. 

So, I CANNOT stress enough, if you have any of these symptoms: nausea, headache, coughing and body aches (CDC - Influenza (Flu) | Swine Flu and You), get to the fucking doctor NOW! The time for homeopathy and other trendy shit is long gone. The most effective treatment, so far, is Tamiflu (Flu Treatment and Flu Prevention | TAMIFLU). You're not going to score it on the corner, either. This is no game. It's hitting the young and old, as opposed to the normal flu. It is airborne and only requires seconds of being around someone to contract. Bottom line: the fucker coughing around you COULD be contagious. 

While I'm on the same thread, TB. Tuberculosis, for those not familiar is another airborne contagion. (WHO | A WORLD FREE OF TB) Amongst the homeless it decimates. (http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/465816) For those whom might say, "Well, fuck it, I'll just get some antibiotics," that time is fast slipping away. (Drug-resistant strains of tuberculosis are more virulent than experts assumed)

Now, it's not all doom and gloom. The whole reason for this article is to bring about some discussion and awareness. Almost like a 'recall list'-type of thread, I guess. I know the new 'in' thing is to be dirty and accepting and PC, but sometimes (for those who want to live) you have to be a bit prudent.


----------



## seke (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't disagree. I am all for crossing borders and such, but being careful has nothing to do with race.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Apr 28, 2009)

Didn't know there a post under Mexico dealing with this. I searched under TB and swine flu. Nada. So, I guess this is the parallel thread dealing with the science and the other with the sociological.


----------



## Angela (Apr 28, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> So, I CANNOT stress enough, if you have any of these symptoms: nausea, headache, coughing and body aches (CDC - Influenza (Flu) | Swine Flu and You), get to the fucking doctor NOW! The time for homeopathy and other trendy shit is long gone. The most effective treatment, so far, is Tamiflu (Flu Treatment and Flu Prevention | TAMIFLU). You're not going to score it on the corner, either. This is no game. It's hitting the young and old, as opposed to the normal flu. It is airborne and only requires seconds of being around someone to contract. Bottom line: the fucker coughing around you COULD be contagious.
> 
> While I'm on the same thread, TB. Tuberculosis, for those not familiar is another airborne contagion. (WHO | A WORLD FREE OF TB) Amongst the homeless it decimates. (http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/465816) For those whom might say, "Well, fuck it, I'll just get some antibiotics," that time is fast slipping away. (Drug-resistant strains of tuberculosis are more virulent than experts assumed)
> 
> Now, it's not all doom and gloom. The whole reason for this article is to bring about some discussion and awareness. Almost like a 'recall list'-type of thread, I guess. I know the new 'in' thing is to be dirty and accepting and PC, but sometimes (for those who want to live) you have to be a bit prudent.



Good advice for everybody there IBRR. I'm definitely not one of those people that think it's a good idea to go around constantly paranoid of disease and wiping everything down with disinfectant(which lots of studies have shown just makes bacteria more resistant) but I do worry more about it when traveling simply because if your stressed, malnourished or living in unsanitary conditions the chances of catching something go way up to begin with and if you do catch something the outcome is likely to not be as favorable.


----------



## dime (Apr 29, 2009)

7 people here in nebraska might have it the news on the radio says


----------



## seke (Apr 29, 2009)

jeeze.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Apr 29, 2009)

One in Chi town..people are going fuckin wacko man..schools shutting down here in the u.s
Egypt-slaughtered all pigs to prevent it
africa-put a ban on anything imported from mexico

its fuckin crazy people C-R-A-Z-Y--CRAZY!! I think it might be a little over rated though. That's just me. But I don't object to the fact if you do have these symptoms get to the doctor. It's worth the unpaid bill and possible co-payment. I'd rather have that than be dead. Nuff said.


----------



## wartomods (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont know why they call it swine flu, the pigs arent dieing because of it, and it cant be transmited by eating pig.


----------



## katiehabits (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm down if this thing wipes out shit tons of folks. i'm just going to leave it at that.
also if i catch it watch out cuz i'm spreading that shit.....


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Apr 29, 2009)

I honestly think that it is made to be bigger than it really is. They most likely have a vacination for it and just want to keep us on our toes. That's my theory.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Apr 29, 2009)

H1N1 is the swine flu designator. They issued a global pandemic alert today. Additionally, here in Knoxville, the Emergency Management Team convened an emergency session to discuss what to do with the homeless community. Chances are that you will see this happen everywhere.

wartmonds: read thru the links I posted and you will answer your own question. That's why the links are there.

katiehabits: just curious which folks should die? Me? You? Perhaps start with the children?

DRS: It's that big. I was the one of the last one's allowed to obtain Tamiflu without an H1N1 positive blood test. No vaccine as this virus has never been seen on earth.

This one will pass over with perhaps a 3-11% mortality rate. Not really that bad. What one should worry about is the next mutation.


----------



## kai (Apr 29, 2009)

sars, avian flu....now swine flu. always with a very low mortality rate, almost the same as influenza. it's all media hype to me, I feel like the amount we need to worry about such an illness is actually very little. 

on another not though, if you thought traveling in mexico was cheap before, wait until this disease scare cools off.


----------



## finn (Apr 30, 2009)

From what it sounds like, you would want to avoid the hospitals if you can help it, and it doesn't seem like the doctors can do all that much. Just keep yourself well and wait until it passes.


----------



## ent_ink (Apr 30, 2009)

I will admit I was worried about this; then again I loathe diseases of all kinds since not one person I know who has died has died naturally - So diseases rile me up. Especially when all the Media start scream pandemic at the top of their lungs so I will impart some advise that a medical man gave to me:

1) Don't watch the news for updates - They are trying to scare you and sell stuff.

2) Get your information from REPUTABLE sources like the CDC website, the WHO website or your own countries depart of health website.

3) There is no danger from eating well cooked pork.

4) Wash your hands thoroughly and on a regular basis if you’re coming into contact with people and if you sneeze cover it with a tissue then dispose of.

5) Don't panic - The situation while serious is not going to cause the end of the world.

6) If you do feel ill delay all travel plans and if Flu like symptoms persist, seek medical attention immediately.

Stay safe folks and hope to god it doesn’t mutate into a Zombie virus.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Apr 30, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> H1N1 is the swine flu designator. They issued a global pandemic alert today. Additionally, here in Knoxville, the Emergency Management Team convened an emergency session to discuss what to do with the homeless community. Chances are that you will see this happen everywhere.
> 
> 
> DRS: It's that big. I was the one of the last one's allowed to obtain Tamiflu without an H1N1 positive blood test. No vaccine as this virus has never been seen on earth.
> ...



Hmm. I guess I do see your point there. Not really that large of a mortality rate, yet I don't want that to be me. It's gonna be night of the living dead here soon! haha. What are theygoing to do with the homeless? Just get rid of us or what?


----------



## db3kfan (May 5, 2009)

apparently it's not any more deadly than the run of the mill flu. just announced yesterday.


----------



## finn (May 6, 2009)

Oh, just you wait till those you think have recovered from the virus become brain-eating zombies...


----------



## IBRRHOBO (May 6, 2009)

db3kfan said:


> apparently it's not any more deadly than the run of the mill flu. just announced yesterday.


 
400+ diagnosed globally...not that many
170+ dead globally...highest mortality rate since 1918

now, i suppose we can debate treatment protocols, but the danger is not in the strain itself, it's in it's PROBABLE mutation.

DRS: As for the homeless here, most got a free check-up and it's being handled like TB. Only 2 cases in Knox County, though, and those amongst the rich.

as for profit by companies, not really possible as the only treatment regimine is Tamiflu and the ONLY way u can get that is w/a positive test for this strain.


----------



## db3kfan (May 8, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> 400+ diagnosed globally...not that many
> 170+ dead globally...highest mortality rate since 1918
> 
> now, i suppose we can debate treatment protocols, but the danger is not in the strain itself, it's in it's PROBABLE mutation.
> ...



I thought 1000+ were diagnosed with like 40 deaths


----------



## Dameon (May 8, 2009)

Really, I think this is being blown way out of proportion. It's just the flu, even if it's a new kind of flu we haven't developed antibodies for yet. Most of the deaths are in poor countries (i.e. Mexico) where sanitation and such are way behind the times, and people are habitually living in crowded conditions. Currently, the stats are 2099 global diagnoses, with 44 deaths. Two of those are in the US. http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5i4QBRjDpsSlP7i_MlEYCY9VfqwSw

I think those odds are pretty good, and I'd rather continue living exactly as I am without descending into a media-induced hypochondria life where I have to wash my hands constantly, go to the hospital over common illness, and panic pointlessly.

The swine flu is EXACTLY like the normal flu, except that it's a new strain, and there's constantly new strains of flu. The symptoms are the same, and the general results are the same. This is not the end of the world, unfortunately.



> It's hitting the young and old, as opposed to the normal flu.


Those are the two age brackets actually hit hardest by the "normal" flu, since they're the most susceptible to illness, actually. Generally, the most flu-related deaths (yes, "regular" influenza still has a decently high death rate, 63,730 annually, according to Deaths from Flu - WrongDiagnosis.com ) are actually among the young and old (same page, look at the death statistics by age).

Stop panicking people, you're submitting to the media's strategy of propagating fear to get you to pay more attention to their publications and shows.

Edit:
Related article:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5g8fCDZKGBosSgz5VEO9TgRUFGxRQD981OL4G1
Basic precautions are still warranted, don't go sneezing into crowds of people if you have flu symptoms, wash your hands every now and then, the same general sanitation stuff you're pretty used to, but nothing to get all crazy over. If everybody who gets the flu goes running to the hospital, that's going to be great fun for the people with real problems who have to deal with increased wait times that could be deadly.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (May 9, 2009)

CURRENT STATS: Update: Novel Influenza A (H1N1) Virus Infections --- Worldwide, May 6, 2009

The point of the thread was never panic if you read thru my original start to it. Merely discussion. 

As to my quotes: it's a fluid set of stats, not static. Mortality rates or anything can be debated. At least it provoked discussion.


----------

